
Gmail to support up to 50 MB attachments - flyingramen
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2017/03/receive-emails-of-up-to-50mb-in-gmail.html
======
heavymark
It says Gmail but is on the G Suite blog and mentions specifically G Suite
Editions. So was wondering earlier today if it applies to G Suite Gmail Only
or all gmail customers including @gmail.com?

My main question is however how will the receiving more help if the sending
limit is still low? Are there any top email providers such as Microsoft,
Yahoo, etc, that support sending more than 25MB emails?

I think when sending emails to other gmail/g suite users the send limit should
be 50mb, but when sending to anyone else should be 25mb, since 99% of others
would only be 25mb receiving limit and would be a lot of email bounces
otherwise.

~~~
jrullman
Fastmail can send emails up to 70MB (which due to encoding usually means the
attachment can be 50MB).

------
rocky1138
Disappointed that this only covers receiving. There have been many times where
I had to send a file of 27MB, etc.

~~~
CamperBob2
GMail is less than useful for sending attachments, assuming they still do
stuff like blocking .zip files containing executables. I can't use my GMail
account to communicate with customers at all.

~~~
vatotemking
Me too. I use send zip files to my customers every now and then.

This is another example of them, subtly forcing you to use google drive for
files.

~~~
tinus_hn
Yeah this is a conspiracy, definitely not for preventing people from sending
malware around.

If you are sending executables to your customers and you're not signing them
or they are not checking the signature every time, you are doing your
customers a disservice and they are bound to get exploited sooner or later. If
you teach them to open executables from mail they will and it won't be limited
to yours.

~~~
vatotemking
Which part of my comment did I say that I am sending executables?

~~~
johnchristopher
Confusion comes from this:

> Me too. I use send zip files to my customers every now and then.

That `Me too` is in response to

> GMail is less than useful for sending attachments, assuming they still do
> stuff like blocking .zip files containing executables. I can't use my GMail
> account to communicate with customers at all.

from GP.

~~~
vatotemking
Well you're wrong. And you even downvoted me. My point still stands over your
wrong assumptions.

~~~
johnchristopher
What ? I am not saying I buy that logic. I am even trying to explain where the
confusion comes from and in doing so showing you didn't explicitly write
what's attributed to you (sending .exe files in archive files).

It happens a lot in threaded discussions here that a parent's opinions or
points get carried over to child posts and then grand-children posts who seems
to assume every answers only adds up details to reinforce the opinion instead
of nuances.

I downvoted you for being a dick in the way you respond to the comment wrongly
assuming you send .exe files. _That_ is my only assumption here.

~~~
vatotemking
Oops sorry. I thought I was responding to GP. His response was not very
polite, dismissing my comment as a conspiracy theory and assumed (wrongly) I
was sending exe files.

And then I was accused of being a dick. Perhaps I should detach before I give
people more wrong impression about me.

------
bichiliad
Note that this is for receiving emails only; for sending large files, you'll
still need to use Google Drive.

------
blisterpeanuts
For years, I've used a web hosting company instead of attachments. A simple
alias uploads a file to the web host, and I can just paste in a URL.

Dreamhost gives so much space that I just leave stuff up there and almost
never remove it, so the link stays good; and since it's my own domain name, it
will remain good even if I change hosts.

I guess Drop Box and Google Drive are the modern equivalents, but my URLs are
nice and simple and I have complete control. Really, I'm surprised more people
don't do it this way.

~~~
KayL
how many do you have? and how large is it? I think Dreamhost will ban you one
day.

~~~
blisterpeanuts
Ban??? Where do you get that idea?

Dreamhost gives you gigabytes of space even on the basic $9/month plan, and
they add more storage over time until you basically have unlimited space.

The one thing they don't like is to use your account as a place to back up a
500 gig drive. You will get an automated warning if you do (based on my
experience). The rule of thumb is use, don't abuse.

~~~
KayL
Abuse or not just their call. Hosting the files for emails aren't general web
hosting.

[https://www.dreamhost.com/legal/unlimited-
policy/](https://www.dreamhost.com/legal/unlimited-policy/)

~~~
blisterpeanuts
Yes, point taken. A couple of megs here and there, accessible via URL,
shouldn't concern them. If it gets to be gigs, then it might become and issue.

------
XorNot
Yet I still won't be able to email encrypted archives around.

------
buttershakes
I built a gmail plugin several years ago that let you send arbitrarily large
attachments w/ web download so you didn't have to use google drive, but had a
terrible time marketing and promoting it. Now it seems like there are a lot of
third party options in the space, is this really an issue given the services
available?

------
frik
Will GMail support binary files and password protected archives again?

It's pretty off-putting - instead of just sending or adding a warning message,
GMail blocks such files.

------
askvictor
I wonder if you can send a 50MB attachment if using smtp-relay.gmail.com

------
wcchandler
Awesome. Right now the industry standard is to limit incoming mail to 25mb
attachments. Once it becomes common place to accept larger sizes we can squash
out these technological relics.

~~~
cathartes
I guess it's slightly better than sending seventeen 1.44M floppy disks in the
mail. Slightly. ;-)

------
cathartes
Why not wetransfer.com? Sending attachments up to 2 GB through their free
service is pretty painless, and sure beats Google Drive.

------
ap46
Are we stupid?

Who even uses Drive? Let alone share anything using it.

------
ProAm
I dont trust them to keep this feature, but more as a means to force people to
use Google Drive.

~~~
Sargos
What do you mean keep? Once they release this 50mb limit it's pretty much set
in stone forever as other email providers will assume gmail users can accept
it. If they removed/lowered it then emails would break.

~~~
mike-cardwell
What do you mean by "emails would break"? They would be rejected by Googles MX
servers, and the sending server would relay a bounce message to the sender
explaining the problem... That is just a normal function of email.

All MX servers have arbitrary limits. Those limits can be increased/reduced at
will without "breaking email"

It is already a common case that people send emails which are larger than the
receiving system is willing to accept and are therefore rejected. They then
receive a bounce and make alternative arrangements for transferring the file.

~~~
sb8244
The pure market share could have been a motivating factor for parent post. I
assume that things behave differently when you're the #1 at something.

However, this seems arbitrary enough to not have that effect.

